# Is a blocked account a proof of sufficient funds to make family reunion?



## Immigration2Germany

Dear Forum Members,

I have searched the threads extensively and haven't found any similar situation to mine.

I am a non Eu citizen finishing the 4th year of my bachelor of civil engineering, 
my 2 years old daughter is also a non Eu citizen, as for my wife she is a non Eu citizen holding a permanent residence for the last 10 years in Germany and has a degree from a dutch university.

We have applied one year ago for a private visit visa to visit my wife's mom in Germany and were denied access and were told apply for family reunion.

Now we have decided to immigrate to Germany, we will be renting an apartment in northern Westphalia with enough space for the three of us (14 sq m per person), we have all the documents required. The only problem is that my wife is currently unemployed and has to take care of our daughter, and the German embassy requires "The subsistence of spouses and children is deemed to be ensured if personal funds in the amount of the respective standard German ALG II (unemployment benefit) rate plus the share of the rent for the flat has been verified." 

Assuming rent is 600 euro, (353 euro per adult, 229 for a child) ALG II equivalent.This amounts logically to about 1650 euro monthly. Does a bank account in a German bank with 100 000 euro qualify as proof of enough funds to the Immigration Office and the embassy? Should the account be a Sperrkonto, linked to the authorization of the Local Immigration Office?

N.B: I am planing to finish the last year of my bachelor degree in a Dutch University close enough to the German border, and will most probably graduate one year after entry to Germany, and will find employment.


----------



## beppi

It is not clear from your post whether your wife is currently living in Germany, or only her mother.
If your wife left Germany for more than 6 months, her permanent residence (Aufenthaltsgenehmingung, Niederlassungserlaubnis) has expired and she needs to apply for a new visa (same as for you and the kid).
You should ask at the embassy what proof of funds they accept, but I guess with EUR100k of spare cash, this should not be a big issue.


----------

